# Tapepro and Trim-Tex Training and Demonstrations



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Had recently flagged up the training we're providing at Burleigh at the Gold Coast Australia 24-25th May. Interest is running hot with contractors wanting to trial new and existing Trim-Tex trims and Tapepro Tools during the 2 day program. If anyone's interested please contact me to book a place! :thumbup:
http://www.wbtgroup.com.au/blog/tapepro-and-trim-tex-skills-training/


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

*The Trim-Tex & Tapepro 'Work Smart' Program*

Wallboard Tools is running a few more training / familiarization sessions in Sydney and Melbourne Australia for Tapepro and Trim-Tex in June and July. Sessions in Melbourne especially are filling fast - thanks partly to Gaz :thumbsup: All tradespeople are welcome. Follow these links for more info:
Sydney http://www.wallboardtools.com.au/enews/pdfs/dld_training_syd.pdf
Melbourne http://www.wallboardtools.com.au/enews/pdfs/dld_training_melb.pdf


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Keke, Plugger, and I are off to Melbourne for training in July :thumbsup:. It should be awesome to meet up in person, Tom G is going to be there as well :thumbsup:. Looking forward to a top day. Thank you WallBoard Tools, Tape Pro and Trim Tex :thumbup:.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Keke, Plugger, and I are off to Melbourne for training in July :thumbsup:. It should be awesome to meet up in person, Tom G is going to be there as well :thumbsup:. Looking forward to a top day. Thank you WallBoard Tools, Tape Pro and Trim Tex :thumbup:.


 Ur a lucky man Gaz:thumbsup:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

nice easy trip for me up the monash :whistling2::wallbash:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

We're looking forward to spend time with you guys! That's going to be a big day Gaz plenty of contractors booking on the Thursday but I'm sure Bill, Tom and Andrew will keep everyone fully entertained.


gazman said:


> Keke, Plugger, and I are off to Melbourne for training in July :thumbsup:. It should be awesome to meet up in person, Tom G is going to be there as well :thumbsup:. Looking forward to a top day. Thank you WallBoard Tools, Tape Pro and Trim Tex :thumbup:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Jim.
We have five heading down the Hume from here. What class size do you hope to run?


----------

